

Why is HN made in tables? Aren't they run by nerds? - thisisrobv
https://twitter.com/#!/jessicahische/status/111203284185919488
Why is http://news.ycombinator.com/ made in tables? Aren't they run by nerds?
======
d2
Because sometimes separation of presentation from content is not worth the
additional labor cost and complexity.

~~~
thisisrobv
"Additional labor cost and complexity" seems like poor reasoning. The long
term benefits would seemingly outweigh any short term savings in labor cost.

